

Highlights from the Meteor Stack Overflow-athon - qiqing
http://meteor.com/blog/2012/12/21/highlights-from-the-meteor-stack-overflow-athon

======
kristianp
I'm just taking a look at [1], and they're typing mongo inserts into the
javascript console on the browser. I assume this is only enabled when in some
kind of development mode?

[1] <http://meteor.com/screencast>

~~~
cjbprime
Actually, it was impossible to restrict updates when the screencast was made
-- the Meteor "auth" system just landed a few months ago, and now it's
possible. (You can provide your own update methods that do authentication
before proceeding, and then disable the direct Mongo updates.)

